# Forum More Stuff Oops!  you just shouldn't start these projects

## toooldforthis

btw, I knew the termite damage was there before starting/buying cause of the ceiling sags... but still.
at least I kept the goanna entertained.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If it wasn't for people like you we'd all live in mindless apartment complexes and goannas would be homeless. All power to you.

----------


## phild01

> If it wasn't for people like you we'd all live in mindless apartment complexes and goannas would be homeless. All power to you.

  Nice reality check :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

Keeps you out of mischief.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Keeps you out of mischief.

  that's true.
was nice down at the creek at lunchtime.

----------

